# 100,000 Chinese Cops in Wildlife Raids.



## quietaustralian (May 3, 2012)

No mention of plants in this article, lets hope they shut down some of the plant smugglers or that they are next on the list.

http://wildlifenews.co.uk/2012/100000-police-take-part-in-chinese-wildlife-raids/


----------



## Gcroz (May 3, 2012)

quietaustralian said:


> No mention of plants in this article, lets hope they shut down some of the plant smugglers or that they are next on the list.
> 
> http://wildlifenews.co.uk/2012/100000-police-take-part-in-chinese-wildlife-raids/



I agree with you on that. The magnitude is awesome!

Lets also hope that USFWS doesn't take a page from their book and launch 100,000 officers to raid greenhouse for orchids.


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2012)

The Glorious People's Democratic Republic will continue its vigilant enforcement to curb the uncontrolled trade of of its valuable resources!


----------



## Roth (May 4, 2012)

quietaustralian said:


> No mention of plants in this article, lets hope they shut down some of the plant smugglers or that they are next on the list.



According to updated news from Vietnam and China, nothing seems to have changed in several major Chinese cities, some traders in China were even unaware of such an event, so


----------



## Shiva (May 4, 2012)

Good news! I only hope those chinese policemen are better than the Keystone Cops. :rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (May 4, 2012)

100,000 cops raided all of China and got $1 million dollars in confiscated value?
$10 per cop....very serious reduction in valuable wildlife parts.


----------



## quietaustralian (May 4, 2012)

gonewild said:


> 100,000 cops raided all of China.*The best information I have is that the raids were conducted in Beijing and some regional cities, do you have more info? *and got $1 million dollars in confiscated value?
> *$1 million in animal products, seized over 130,000 wild animals, 1,031 illegal wildlife traders caught, 13 wildlife trafficking gangs shut down*
> $10 per cop....very serious reduction in valuable wildlife parts.*???*



Its a huge improvement on what has been happening in the past, I hope they keep it up. 
I also hope Vietnam lifts its game. Vietnam beefed up their wildlife legislation in 2010 but we see little enforcement. 

Mick


----------



## Shiva (May 4, 2012)

Just wondering! How much is $10 US worth in China? Food for a week? Two weeks?


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2012)

$10 US = 60.28 C Yuan. Average Executive Asst/PA w/ college degree salary is 15,000CYN/annum = 8 hours pay.


----------



## gonewild (May 4, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Just wondering! How much is $10 US worth in China? Food for a week? Two weeks?



China has plenty of wealth so I don't think that is a valid point in this case. $10 is not worth much to the Chinese millionaires! My point of the comment I made is that this is obviously just a show for the news media. How can 100,000 cops only recover $1 million in wildlife parts? Bear gall bladders, tiger paws, rhino horn are not $10 items. 

So I don't think this news should be seen as any real advance in chinese responsibility. Too bad.


----------



## Shiva (May 4, 2012)

Unless they chop the heads of those found guilty of smuggling. :evil:


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2012)

Then some government officials will be in trouble!


----------



## likespaphs (May 4, 2012)

they also got 130,000 animals


----------



## gonewild (May 4, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Unless they chop the heads of those found guilty of smuggling. :evil:



Found guilty by who? 
Wealthy smugglers getting rid of the poor competition


----------



## Hien (May 4, 2012)

this is the strangest new...
I agree with Lance & Savier remarks.. The name of the street is Hight street (sounds englishky...is this in Hongkong?) 
-Does the Mainland government tries to show who is the boss to remind the Hongkong peoples they are really just exist by the grace of the central government?
-100,000 cops..where did you find that many, and would they create their own bottle neck & could not advance an inch per hour over the raid? probably more than the amount of soldiers they used in Tian An Men square massacre.
-7,000 stores with wild animal , did China try to manipulate number in order to get in the GUINESS BOOK of record?
-If they really want to do it, they just have to station the cops at the borders of Vietnam, Laos, Burma etc... and don't tell me the top dogs (won't ingest these precious medicinal ingredients to keep themselves in good shapes in order to serve the peoples) 
Oh, did I say serve the peoples? look at Mao's photo, china top party members & other dear leaders in North korea.. you see how well fed & precious medicinal regularly ingested they are. They don't look like the average citizens on that part of the world.
oh, I forget one thing. Did they ask the cops to emty their own pockets at the stations after the raid.. There, there, ...Lance, you see, we just find some missing bear galls , tiger bones, and rhino horns.


----------



## Roth (May 5, 2012)

gonewild said:


> Found guilty by who?
> Wealthy smugglers getting rid of the poor competition



That's basically it... Indeed, China imports legally masses and masses of plants and animals from the wild ( quoted as 'W' in the CITES trade database) for traditional medicine. The ones arrested are most likely the smaller traders and resellers...

The number seems to be really bogus indeed, because if 100.000 police officers had to perform such raid, all the traders around China would have been warned well in advance. Most traders stay alive by some arrangement with some people to remain politically correct... They have shops on the main streets, open to the public, and everything in their front window, it is not a 'hidden mafia' indeed. 




Hien said:


> this is the strangest new...
> I agree with Lance & Savier remarks.. The name of the street is Hight street (sounds englishky...is this in Hongkong?)
> -Does the Mainland government tries to show who is the boss to remind the Hongkong peoples they are really just exist by the grace of the central government?
> -100,000 cops..where did you find that many, and would they create their own bottle neck & could not advance an inch per hour over the raid? probably more than the amount of soldiers they used in Tian An Men square massacre.
> -7,000 stores with wild animal , did China try to manipulate number in order to get in the GUINESS BOOK of record?



That number, for technical reasons, is absolutely impossible to believe, or if indeed such a number had been involved, they would have found nothing, and even less...

7000 stores wild wild animals, I think the number would be more than a couple dozen thousands. Every 'pharmacy' and 'traditional medecine shop' is selling illegal wildlife. One of the highest prized and life saving medicine in China, Taiwan, and more Asian countries is An Kung Nihuan Wang, a pill that cure cancer, stops stroke, heart attack. It is made from the rhinoceros horn, antimony, elemental mercury, jewel orchids, a fraction of a stone found in the galbladder of the porcupine ( the stone itself is found in one out of some hundreds animals, costs 'pure' over 35000USD), and for the 'gold standard one' has even pieces of the brain of the shatoosh ( Pantholops... highly protected animal), all mixed together. 

Nearly all any high rank officer, government people, or even higher, that would not have some pills with him, and their families each has one or two with them in case of any 'problems....



> -If they really want to do it, they just have to station the cops at the borders of Vietnam, Laos, Burma etc... and don't tell me the top dogs (won't ingest these precious medicinal ingredients to keep themselves in good shapes in order to serve the peoples)



Honestly, they tried, but the borders are huge... and there are some hundreds ways to pass from one country to the other, through the mountains, forests, rivers, cities... 

Now again, most of the medicinal trade made of wild animals is legal, even for the rhinoceros or elephant...

If the conservationist and wildlife lovers love such news, I don't at all, because from my experience, it means nothing, is nothing, and will be forever nothing. 

Once the people will understand that from 'legal' to 'illegal' is just a matter of people, that the wildlife is collected at the same rate every day, week, month and year, and that basically we are all going through an extinction of most known wildlife, without any recourse or option within the next centuries, everything will be fine. We have to accept it, but between deforestation, 'legal harvesting' for various purposes, with legal permits, through laundered plants and animals, and the heaps of consumers that will not stop, there is absolutely no choice...

On a last remark, if you are dying of a very rare, very aggressive cancer, you are ready to hope for everything, even the WWF president I am sure. If someone tells him, you die in 6 months, but maybe with rhinoceros horn you will survive, he will try, if he has the money. That's another clear thing, and the crooks play on the survival instinct.


----------



## s1214215 (May 5, 2012)

Hate to say it, but Hien and Xavier are for the most part correct. That story is bulls***. There is no way the Chinese police could conduct a raid with 100,000 officers and to have no informant leak the news of the upcoming raid. 

Also, as far as I am aware the collection of plants in China is not illegal, it is only the sale outside of China that is illegal due to CITES. WEll it was a Chinese citizen who has a nursery who told me.. correct me if it is incorrect please.

Also the borders in Asia are so large an porous it is impossible to police them. People cross the Thai Chinese borders daily for work.. Ask local peasants what a border is and they will think you are mad. Same goes for many other SE Asian nations. 

I have travelled extensively in China and seen many things, including tiger parts for sale in shops, orchids on street stalls. The further you are from Beijing, the weaker the law is. Many provincal governments kowtow to Beijing, but do their own thing when the boss is not there

Brett


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2012)

The Glorious People's Democratic Republic protests the assertions made here regarding our enforcement of the rules protecting our valued resources! Again, we state that we will continue our vigilant enforcement to curb the uncontrolled trade of of these valuable resources!


----------



## valenzino (May 5, 2012)

Easy answear...Madam Clinton was in China...and they need to do a show for her....


----------

